# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Cops Caught on Video Breaking into Familys Backyard, Killing Dog in Front of 2-Year-

## michaelr

Cops Caught on Video Breaking into Familys Backyard, Killing Dog in Front of 2-Year-Old Girl

They seem to always kill the pets!!




> Police were apparently responding to a call from a neighbor about a crying baby when they broke through the familys fence and entered their backyard. As they walked into the back yard, they completely ignored the Beware of Dog sign and the Guard dog on duty sign, and they ignored the dog himself.
> 
> Carelessly ignoring all these signs, the two officers frightened the family pit bull whose name is Face. Instead of attempting to get out of the yard they were trespassing in, one of the officers kicked the dog, then drew his weapon and fired several times into Face.
> 
> As the other officer became startled by the shots, he fell backward over the lawn furniture. The officer who initially fired then walked over and put one more round into Face  for good measure.
> 
> After hearing the first set of shots, the homeowners ran toward the sound. Their two-year-old daughter walked out behind them just in time to see the officer put the last round in her best friend.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-19-2015),St James (09-19-2015)

----------


## St James

it'll be justified................
sad sack bastards.........

----------

michaelr (09-19-2015)

----------


## Deno

You know what?

You cop haters make me sick for the most part.

But I have to admit if they shot one of my dogs like that I 

would want to kill the SOB. I will give you this one.

This was the action of one stupid cop out of thousands of good ones.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-19-2015),St James (09-19-2015)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

A senseless killing of another un-armed victim.  Why were they in the backyard?  A crying baby report shouldn't give them legal access to go to the backyard first.

The cops have a image problem going on right now, and they don't need these stupid ones making it worse.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-19-2015),michaelr (09-19-2015),St James (09-19-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I get a warning that the site contains threats.

----------

samspade (09-29-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I get a warning that the site contains threats.


Not sure why, but no worries, here is the vid....

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-19-2015)

----------


## St James

> You know what?
> 
> You cop haters make me sick for the most part.
> 
> But I have to admit if they shot one of my dogs like that I 
> 
> would want to kill the SOB. I will give you this one.
> 
> This was the action of one stupid cop out of thousands of good ones.


Deno, Deno, Deno.....
You're not getting it. Just because some of us post articles and items about corrupt cops, you think we hate all cops. That's just a sad announcement that you think cops are perfect.
I tend to hate corruption, lying, stealing, murdering...it just doesn't apply to cops, but elected officials, and neighbors...................
Ok, sir, I'll ask you the same question I ask all the cops lovers:
How do we tell the difference between a good cop and a bad cop?

----------


## michaelr

> Deno, Deno, Deno.....
> You're not getting it. Just because some of us post articles and items about corrupt cops, you think we hate all cops. That's just a sad announcement that you think cops are perfect.
> I tend to hate corruption, lying, stealing, murdering...it just doesn't apply to cops, but elected officials, and neighbors...................
> Ok, sir, I'll ask you the same question I ask all the cops lovers:
> How do we tell the difference between a good cop and a bad cop?


Look, this is 2015, we've evolved, we have this need to say all cops are great or we're cop haters. There is no middle ground. If we are to post about cops, we're only allowed to post the good they do. Now, soon, that evolves to other so called officials. Calling a treasonous piece of trash president a treasonous piece of trash equates to a nation hater. See how that works, we're just that sophisticated!!

----------

St James (09-19-2015)

----------


## Deno

> Deno, Deno, Deno.....
> You're not getting it. Just because some of us post articles and items about corrupt cops, you think we hate all cops. That's just a sad announcement that you think cops are perfect.
> I tend to hate corruption, lying, stealing, murdering...it just doesn't apply to cops, but elected officials, and neighbors...................
> Ok, sir, I'll ask you the same question I ask all the cops lovers:
> How do we tell the difference between a good cop and a bad cop?




I don't think they are all perfect, I just know there are a lot of scum bags 

that are trying to make them all out as racist who wake up every morning

wanting to kill black people.

I also despise corruption, lying,stealing and murdering.

I know the vast majority of the corruption, lying, stealing and murdering resides with the cop haters. 

Good and bad people are in every field, it's easy to tell the good ones, they do the right thing.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Not sure why, but no worries, here is the vid....


Thanks. That video is sickening. That cop needs to get nailed hard for doing that? That little girl will never trust cops again.

----------

michaelr (09-19-2015),samspade (09-29-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Thanks. That video is sickening. That cop needs to get nailed hard for doing that? That little girl will never trust cops again.


That's the sad part.

----------

St James (09-19-2015)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

I watched the video again and noticed that both of these cops look to be very obese.  This makes me wonder if they really do a lot of police work, or just eat a lot of doughnuts. 

The other thing I noticed was that it didn't seem that either one of them reacted when the homeowner came into the picture.  If he had come out armed and was ticked off about his dog, they might have joined the dog.

Those two things along with entering that yard  the way they did seems to indicate to me they are a couple of Barney Fife's.  The one guy is shooting his gun, and the other one is doing his falling down comedy routine.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-19-2015)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Cops Caught on Video Breaking into Family’s Backyard, Killing Dog in Front of 2-Year-Old Girl
> 
> They seem to always kill the pets!!


Good. She can learn early about the role of submissive subject to state authority in the "Land of the Free." Just ask any badge-kisser about their reverence for the government's magic blue costume.

----------

St James (09-19-2015)

----------

